# Fuel pump question 66 gto



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi guys , went to take car out today, weather was beautiful... Anyway car would not start , no fuel issue. Is my FP electric or mechanical off the cam?? Thanks very much....
Rick


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*fuel pump*

If your pump is mounted on the side of the timing cover, it would be a mechanical pump. If it's in or near the outside of the gas tank with wires attached, it's electric. You can check operation by pulling line from carb. and put it into a clear bottle and crank the engine. (DON'T allow gas to spray anywhere but into the bottle. Keep clear of the coil, also). Should give gas in spurts if mechanical. If electric, turn key on and check for good flow. If you have good flow, reinstall fuel line. Pull air cleaner and pump the gas pedal a couple of times and check to see if the accelerator pump is pumping. (must get directly over top of carb. with a light to see this). If it's giving a good spurt of gas, the engine may be flooded. YOU MIGHT WANT TO DO THIS FIRST, BEFORE PULLING LINE (might save a little aggravation in the end). Hope she starts.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks very much! Wont be able to check for a few weeks heading to fl i the morning......


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

sorry, should have said its an original car, I've owned it since 1969.

So I'm assuming that they all came with mechanical pumps??


----------



## Fairlane514 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, definitely a mechanical fuel pump


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mechanical pump, and probably a failed diaphragm due to age/ethanol fuel additives. A cheap, easy repair.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks very much......:cheers


----------



## hovencamp90 (11 mo ago)

Anyone have instructions on changing fuel pump on a 66 Lemans with a 326?


----------

